# HI Everyone!



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just thought i would say hi to all you folk who live in Wales:wave:
Have two scratch marks on the car and was wondering who and where are the best to visit? I'm based in Llandysul so not a million miles from South Wales!:newbie:


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi jock, new here myself, i live near saundersfoot.
I recently had my car machine polished by Peter from eclipse auto valet and can really recomend him, he`s based in swansea but mobile so can come to you. Does a proper job :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to Detailing World. I'm in Cardiff, a bit far away from you I'm afraid!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Mate, give Pete a ring - unless you're over here in border country


----------



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone:thumb:
Will give Peter a shout to see what he suggests!


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome mate  im based in Bridgend.
lovely car btw


----------



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Any photos of the car?


----------



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here you go:driver:
































































Just a few:lol:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Very cool. Great photos too. Bet that is certainly an experience to drive.


----------



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Matt!
Yes the car is a great experience to drive, it's my second one, but this one tops the driving experience as it has a few goodies like a slip-diff and a few other extras. 
Here is my old one!
















What are you driving Matt?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I've got a Cougar V6 at the moment. Itching to get something sportier but house moves and inconsiderate friends get married all over the globe are holding me back!


----------



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice mate:thumb:
Sort your mates out, tell them how selfish they are and get your self a new toy
P.S.You must take one of these out for a test drive. These are Renaults YES a Renault and don't usually get a look in. They don't get the HOT HATCH of the year for no reason:driver:
All the best Jock.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Evo magazine certainly raves about the r26. They recently tested it against a lambo if you don't read the mag! Mental.

I have to admit I haven't been a huge Renault fan in the past but both this and the latest Clio both look like great cars.


----------



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

Against a lambo? You must have read it wrong?????? This R26 is a Renault:lol:
I go up to North Wales a few times a year to meet a few Renault enthusiasts!
A few of them have Clio's, indeed they are awesome cars have a look at this Clio




:doublesho
Some pic's of us up N/Wales








































This car had a scary moment in fornt of me :doublesho








Any way, most of the time we have a great time driving the Welsh mountain roads,
Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Whereabouts exactly in North Wales? I work in porthmadog every now and then but tend to go there, do my work and come back without looking round much. 

That red clio is a goner. ouch!


----------



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

We go up to Llangollen then up to the Ponderosa Cafe, then up and onwards to the EVO Triangle, thats where the Clio came to. Will give you a shout next time i go if you like?
What did you think of the clio and the RS?


----------

